# němé dítě



## Encolpius

Zdravím,

Slovník slovenského jazyka uvádí tuto frázi: Nemému dieťaťu ani vlastná mater nerozumie = (prísl.) toho, kto niečo nevyjadrí, nemožno pochopiť, nemožno mu vyhovieť;

narazil jsem na tento článek, autorem je ..Ján...

Chci se zeptat, jestli je Čechům tento (slovenský?) idiom znám? Já si myslím, že je to slovakismus....a Češi to neznají....pochopit to lze, ale Čech by to neřekl....

Děkuji.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Chci se zeptat, jestli je Čechům tento (slovenský?) idiom znám?



Mně znám není.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ne, u nás toto člověk nezaslechne.


----------



## Mejsy

Rozumět tomu samozřejmě lze, ale nikdy jsem u nás nic takového neslyšela.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem, myslím si, tři odpovědi jsou dostačující. A našel jsem český ekvivalent: Líná huba, holé neštěstí.


----------

